#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Nabelbruch Op  -gelegentlich auftrende starke Schmerzen >

## philip2004

Hallo,
bei meinem Sohn wurde vor 2 Jahren ein Nabelbruch operiert.
Die primäre Wundheilung war komplett problemfrei. Die Narbe ist
unauffällig, nix geschwollen oder verhärtet. 
Trotzdem hat er in Abständen (ca. alle 4 Wochen) Schmerzen im Nabelbereich zt sehr stark, die ganz plötzlich
auftreten und nach ca 30 min abklingen. Gestern war es wieder mal soweit: Er sass bei Essen und unterhielt sich
fröhlich mit mir, plötzlich fingt er vor Schmerzen an zu weinen und krümmte sich.
Nachdem er sich aufs Sofa gelegt hat  (ich ihn quasi tragen musste weil es so schmerzte)
klangen die Schmerzen auch wieder ab. Der Schmerz ist aber deutlich auf den Bereich des Nabels zu lokalisieren.
Hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen soll , um das abzuklären zu lassen ? Bei der routinemässigen Post Op Kontrolle
sei nicht aufgefallen lt Chirurg.
Danke für Vorschläge!!
P.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
wurde es in der Vergangenheit schon einmal vom Hausarzt oder dem Operateur abgeklärt?
Was wurde bisher unternommen? (Diagnostik und Therapie)
Wurde bei der Operation ein Netz eingelegt oder konventionell vorgegangen? 
Prinzipiell ist bei Schmerzen über einen längeren Zeitraum als 3 Monate ein chronischer Schmerz. Die Ursachen sind ganz unterschiedlich. In vielen Fällen legt sich das von selbst, bei anderen Patienten ist es leider dauerhaft. Vorerst hilft dort nur eine gezielte Schmerztherapie. Vorher natürlich andere Ursachen ausschließen (z.B. Rezidiv). 
Viele Grüße

----------

